

Django Performance Tips - ivankirigin
http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2007/nov/27/performance/

======
mrtron
From personal experience I would say this is a pretty good summary of
improving performance.

My top 2 would be:

-Cache template fragments for reuse 

-Get the values from the db, instead of the objects. Values is a very useful tool for dealing with large sets of data that you want to slice and dice in certain ways.

